# LTX1050 Transmission cooling fan



## rjt2010 (Apr 26, 2018)

Trying to replace the fan on my LTX1050 but the pulley turns while I try to remove the nut. Any suggestions on how to get the old fan off would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Temporarily tighten the belt. Can you get a vice-grip or pipe wrench on the pulley stem? Do you have an impact wrench?


----------



## rjt2010 (Apr 26, 2018)

It's the pulley on top of the transmission so I can't get a wrench under it I guess I can try and wedge the belt some how. Just doesn't make sense that it should be so difficult. Thanks for the response.


----------

